# My Bosc Feeding



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok as i have said in another thread..

I got my 1st Bosc a few days ago ( i know he wont be settled in properly yet )

But i have tried him on Locusts, Mealworms and Waxworms ( Not Crickets Yet ) But he dont seem interested just goes and runs under his hide..

But chowed down a Fuzzie with true Bosc Fashion tryin to kill it again even though its deal already....

What should i do to try and get him to eat his insects ?


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Did the person you bought him off telll you what he had been feeding on the same happend with me i tried my bosc with locusts and mealworms then put some crickets in and he went straight at them so it could be that he has been brought up on criks


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

i'll get some crix tomorrow from local shop see if he entertains them...

If not what can i do to entice his tast buds towards them.


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Could you try rubbing the locusts or mealworms on a fuzzy to get the scent?


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

shaneo95 said:


> Could you try rubbing the locusts or mealworms on a fuzzy to get the scent?


Cool.... will try that to....

Also might sound like a DAFT question but how often should they feed?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

that is a daft question-every day. they have a very fast metabolism for a reptile- feed him as much as he'll eat at first, then guage it from there, theyre all a little different-however, even a well fed bosc will act like it hasnt eaten in weeks. just remember they need to eat a lot and are also prone to obesity, youll figure it out soon enough: victory:


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

well thats why i asked as i tried him again today with a fuzzie and other food items and he wasnt interested...

Thats the only reason i asked : victory:


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeh feed him every day like said they grow very fast so need the food to help them grow let us know if you get him to eat his crickets


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

shaneo95 said:


> Yeh feed him every day like said they grow very fast so need the food to help them grow let us know if you get him to eat his crickets


Will do mate... Cheers for the help etc : victory:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Just leave him alone and leave the insects in there. He'll be very nervous at the moment of you and it's his instinct to run and hide from the large predator :lol2: If you go out the room so he thinks he's not being watched he'll probably come out and eat them then - then leg it once he spots you again. He'll get over it in time.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

i am unsure what size to give him.... i have medium locusts and large and will get crickets tomorrow and try him on them


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I shouldn't think medium locusts would be any problem for him - any smaller than that and he prob wouldn't be interested. Mine hates crickets and isn't fond of roaches - he's a fussy bugger - only likes locusts and morios. I intend to start a land snail colony though so I can feed him some of them.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Razaiel said:


> I shouldn't think medium locusts would be any problem for him - any smaller than that and he prob wouldn't be interested. Mine hates crickets and isn't fond of roaches - he's a fussy bugger - only likes locusts and morios. I intend to start a land snail colony though so I can feed him some of them.


Yeah i am aware they love GALS but there not that common around here...

I'll put some mediums in with him tonight and see if they are still there in the morning


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Synergy said:


> Yeah i am aware they love GALS but there not that common around here...
> 
> I'll put some mediums in with him tonight and see if they are still there in the morning


If he's anything like my sav (who's lazy) they'll still be there first thing in the morning but once you've gone off to work/school/wherever and come back in the afternoon they will be gone : victory: Leave some leaves in for the insects to munch on.

Our local stores have plenty of GALS - I seem to remember you can also order them online somewhere too.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah i was plannin on puttin some lettuce in for em but they seem to drown in the water lol..

But i have noticed he's sheddin lol


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

inkyjoe said:


> that is a daft question-every day. they have a very fast metabolism for a reptile- feed him as much as he'll eat at first, then guage it from there, theyre all a little different-however, even a well fed bosc will act like it hasnt eaten in weeks. just remember they need to eat a lot and are also prone to obesity, youll figure it out soon enough: victory:


it isnt a daft question for someone that has a new rep who wants to do they best for it, they are allso in no danger of being obese as a hatchling its when they get in to the sub adult stage that you have to be carefull as they become very lazy so they dont work off there fat then you cut down on the feeding to every other day and feed alot more insects than rodents or meaty foods ,
he`ll not eat properly for a couple of weeks while he settles but your see a change in him sooner than you think it is proberly that he`s been used to crix so id go and buy some of them tommorrow: victory:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Mine hides away more when he's shedding - buries himself under his cool end hide in the soil.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

ah another thing i need to buy for him lol

I thought i had some eco earth but cant seem to find it.... had him on Sand but took him off it today as it was gettin stuck all around his mouth... so for today he's just got a nice big exo terra hide and is on mt tiled bottoms of the viv ( not ideal i know but better than riskin impaction due to the sand ) 

Just hope shop has eco earth in tomorrow if not will have to go on orchid bark


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

so do you lot all feed every day?, i only ask because iv always read people feeding every other day


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

weelad said:


> so do you lot all feed every day?, i only ask because iv always read people feeding every other day


This is why i asked as a friend feeds his adults once a week on rats


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Synergy said:


> This is why i asked as a friend feeds his adults once a week on rats


do you meen only once a week and no crickets if so thats crap or do you meen once a week his bosc gets some rats


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

no they wont entertain insects of any kind....

he bought them as adults and was told by previous owners they never ate insects and get fed once a week on rats...

He continues this and yes i have told him of there dietry needs but he dont listen


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Synergy said:


> no they wont entertain insects of any kind....
> 
> he bought them as adults and was told by previous owners they never ate insects and get fed once a week on rats...
> 
> He continues this and yes i have told him of there dietry needs but he dont listen


okey dokey hope you dont mind me asking questions on your thread but,

too bosc owners what isit that insects have that bosc's need to much or isit just that mice/ rats are too fatty to be used as a stable diet cheers


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Synergy said:


> no they wont entertain insects of any kind....
> 
> he bought them as adults and was told by previous owners they never ate insects and get fed once a week on rats...
> 
> He continues this and yes i have told him of there dietry needs but he dont listen



hey there,

the above isnt good really, but you have tried - get him on here so he can ask himself???

my bosc has never liked crix, but loves locust - he will grab one and still chase the others - ive seen him with three in his mouth (winged adults) and mines only 20inches long or beardy size

mine basically has a staple of locusts and really in no order (but no more frequent than every 3 days) he gets meat of some kind - rodents, beef, turkey and the odd scrap off chicken bits (when i make a curry lol)

all supplemented - locusts with calcium and his meat with nutrobal

when i first got mine he was in the living room and had had a feed befor we picked him up so basically left him for a week and then started to introduce myself


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

he has no internet access at his house and i barely speak to him now...

Mines 11 inch long and again shows no interest in insects but will leave him now for a good week as you did with yours and see if that helps....

He's had 2 fuzzies now... 1 tonight and last night ( tonight as i tried to scent locusts for him and he didnt want em so gave him the fuzzie instead )


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Synergy said:


> he has no internet access at his house and i barely speak to him now...
> 
> Mines 11 inch long and again shows no interest in insects but will leave him now for a good week as you did with yours and see if that helps....
> 
> He's had 2 fuzzies now... 1 tonight and last night ( tonight as i tried to scent locusts for him and he didnt want em so gave him the fuzzie instead )


lol

people say with reps atleast 3days settling in, so with my first feisty reptile friend i thought id let him know that it was his home

he is doing fine now and is tame enough (still hisses if you scare him)
if he was healthy when you got him, he will be fine for a week with no food

when i got mine the guy told me staple of dog food!!! he does have access to this now and again but is not to keen on it but as its more like a 70% - 30% insect to meat its easier to use mice anyway

anyway - once he knows his territory, anything that moves he will go for

i stay away from crix because they hide and low to the floor means possible gob full of substrate, locust just tend to mooch about and worst youll see is them on the ceiling of the viv lol


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

cool.... well he's in a 3ft viv now but has an 8ft viv waiting


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I feed my (adult) insects usually every other day. If I don't have the time (as he's an adult) it doesn't matter if I don't. He gets one rodent/quail approx every 10 days - deffo once a week when hoggie's fasting lol. Up to 1 year I fed him every day as much as he will eat as you can't really over-feed a growing monitor.

At about a year mine decided he didn't really like insects so I followed advice from the guys I trust on repticzone and just didn't give him any mice at all. He soon caught on : victory:


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Razaiel said:


> I feed my (adult) insects usually every other day. If I don't have the time (as he's an adult) it doesn't matter if I don't. He gets one rodent/quail approx every 10 days - deffo once a week when hoggie's fasting lol. Up to 1 year I fed him every day as much as he will eat as you can't really over-feed a growing monitor.
> 
> At about a year mine decided he didn't really like insects so I followed advice from the guys I trust on repticzone and just didn't give him any mice at all. He soon caught on : victory:


haha like it - yes mr bosc you will eat your insects!!!


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

might try that then lol


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

my baby ackies were like this mark when i first got them, they just need a little time to settle in really, how old is it


----------

